# Dragon Skin Backers Hammered on Hill



## 102first_hussars (Jun 19, 2007)

I was watching a thing on Discovery about Dragon Skin, it stopped a point blank shot from both an M-16, and an AK47, they also layed it on top of a grenade and only a few layers of the armour was stripped away

Though this doesnt necessarily mean it should be rushed into production and military service, there are things that need to be taken into consideration, for example how much impact is the vest really absorbing, how much impact is the human body absorbing

But there is a large debate on this new vest, this thing has some reall potential and shouldnt be scrapped

Dragon Skin Backers Hammered on Hill


----------

